# Dunhill Unique Lighter



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

I recently acquired a very handsome Dunhill Unique lighter, gold with black panels. Very sharp. I love this lighter. My mainstay has always been ST Dupont or Davidoff (same lighter) of which I have a few. The drawback with the Duponts is the special fluid cartridges which can be a pain. The Dunhill takes regular fuel and has a nice wide flame. I still love my Duponts, but I think this Dunhill will become my regular use lighter.


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

Dunhill lighters are a classic piece of kit and every smoker should have one. My wife once bought me a Rollagas model from an antique shop which I used for about 6 months before it broke down (it was 20 years old!). I tried to have it fixed here in the UK but no one would touch it. I put it back in its box and forgot about it.

The following Christmas my wife bought me a new Unique model and that became my regular lighter. When we moved house I found the original lighter and decided to get it fixed come hell or high water.

I eventually found a lighter repair shop in New York (on the internet) who fixed it perfectly and I am now the proud owner of two Dunhill lighters. 

If back-up of its classic status is required, GQ magazine in the UK this month defined Dunhill lighters as a must-have item for all men!


----------



## Drewsky (Dec 31, 1999)

How much do these dunhills go for? Are they torches?


----------



## ESP (Jan 1, 2000)

...I recently acquired a very handsome Dunhill Unique lighter, gold with black panels. ...My mainstay has always been ST Dupont or Davidoff (same lighter) of which I have a few...

You've got too many toys my friend! I offer to use all your "extras" at no additional cost to you! LOL 
}>


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

You are too kind. Thank you so much. LOL!!!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Steve, thanks so much for the contibution (a very nice of box of isoms) to the LOLH II. Also, thanks for the 'other' stuff - I'll have something waiting for you here my friend!


----------



## Joe P (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Who Likes Nekid Gals!*


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

They make adapters for duponts so you can use regular butane.

Butane Refill Adapter For Dupont Lighter 100% Satisfied | eBay

It works best the new vector butane with the plastic nozzle


----------



## DUNHILL GORDON (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi New here for repairs to Dunhill lighters in the UK at very reasonable cost contact Alan beardrow #ALAN BEARDOW 5, WRAGBY CLOSE BURY BL8 1XD UNITED KINGDOM in the U S A ~Americo Falcone 364 Calliope St. Ocoee, FL 
32761 U.S.A. both are experts with 50 years between them hope this is of help to someone


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I still don't see a photo...


----------



## DUNHILL GORDON (Sep 7, 2012)

Drewsky said:


> How much do these dunhills go for? Are they torches?


Hi not all are the TURBO model is~this one is new $369~~~sorry cant post the link


----------



## Clakster (Feb 6, 2014)

DUNHILL GORDON said:


> Hi New here for repairs to Dunhill lighters in the UK at very reasonable cost contact Alan beardrow #ALAN BEARDOW 5, WRAGBY CLOSE BURY BL8 1XD UNITED KINGDOM in the U S A ~Americo Falcone 364 Calliope St. Ocoee, FL
> 32761 U.S.A. both are experts with 50 years between them hope this is of help to someone
> 
> View attachment 41062


I'm looking for the bottom cap (spring loaded end that covers the butane jet) to this very same lighter (Dunhill Rollagas Gold Plated). It's the gold spring-loaded piece at 4 'o Clock in the picture. I tried Googling these 2 gentlemen, but to no avail. Does anyone know how to contact either of them OR, better yet, know where I can get this replacement piece? TIA...


----------



## Clakster (Feb 6, 2014)

Found it! Elegant Lighters had the part I was looking for. This is a great forum....thanks!


----------



## CKMedia (Aug 11, 2016)

Clakster said:


> Found it! Elegant Lighters had the part I was looking for. This is a great forum....thanks!


Hi Clarkster. Claude Here. Have a similar problem to yours - just, the part I need is the valve next to the filler prop that you needed. Could you forward the details of the supplier that helped you ([email protected]).

Thanks.

Claude.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 16, 2015)

Claude: Did you notice that the last post prior to yours is over 2 years old? Just sayin.......


----------

